# Newbie from Malaysia



## C.way (Oct 27, 2009)

hi to all, I'm C way from Malaysia, South East Asia, use to saw mantis in the wild, some black one with some yellow pattern bout 8 to 10 years ago, but have no luck after that till lately bout few weeks ago, saw the same kind...since then I was addicted by it till now, researching on it and hope to start this hobby, but remain clueless on which species i should start out with, where to get them and how am I going to keep them, do wish that there are some one to give me some guidance on this, thanks a lot


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello C.way, nice to have you here. You'll find lots of information of all kinds, including newbie questions about what species to start with and such, in the forum. My best suggestion is to browse through past threads and gather information. And if you have specific questions on a certain subject, using the Search Feature can be a great help! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## gadunka888 (Oct 27, 2009)

welcome from Singapore! from your description, the mantis you saw was probably an odontomantis( ant mimic mantis).


----------



## C.way (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the welcome, hope to learn more and if possible, I would like to keep species that can be found around me as it is safe to release them back to the wild.

Do have a question here, is there any database about species of mantis as I have no luck on searching for one in google, thank you


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 27, 2009)

Not really a database here, some info on diff species on a few different sites, mine for one! welcome and hope u have fun here at our humble forum! from .... OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## C.way (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for the welcome again, will go through those information and hopefully get to interview some experts around, and lastly I do wish to start this new hobby as soon as possible


----------



## ismart (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

